# Les fichiers d'adresse intrenet



## jmini (10 Juin 2002)

J'aimerais savoir comment éditer et créer (avec une appliction programmée en RealBasic) un fichier, contenant une url.

Ces fichiers se forment lorsque l'on lache des url sous forme de texte, vers le bureau du finder.

L'extension sous OSX est _".webloc"_
le Type est _"Web Internet Location"_


    Merci

.


----------



## molgow (15 Juin 2002)

Les adresses internet (extension .webloc) semble stocker leur URL dans les ressources. Essaie d'ouvrir un fichier .webloc avec un éditeur de ressources tel que ResEdit. Le format n'a pas l'air très compliqué, il faudrait juste savoir comment créer un fichier et des ressources en RealBasic. A moins qu'une fonction prédéfinie permettent de créer directement un .webloc.


----------



## jmini (15 Juin 2002)

Oui il faut que je cherche....

Sinon j'ai pensé à AppleScript... Y a t il une commande directe permettant de créer automatiquement un fichier URL directement????
Après passer une adresse en paramètre avec RB, c'est facile...

En tout cas MERCI pour ce début de réponce...


.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2002)

Rien de plus simple:

        rf = theFile.createResourceFork("drag/url")
        rf.AddResource(***TON URL***,"url ",256,"web page location")
        rf.Close


avec:

Dim rf as ResourceFork
et 
Dim theFile as folderItem
donc le fichier tu désigneras avant de toucher à ses resources.
Bien entendu, tu auras compris qu'il faut remplacer ***TON URL*** par... ton url 
A+


----------

